

Garage48 Johannesburg winner MediMinder created an app for African healthcare - arstionu
http://garage48.org/blogger/garage48-johannesburg-2011-projects-launched
Garage48 is an event to build new web and mobile service working prototypes in one single weekend – in 48 hours. 6 teams presented their services on Sunday Demo night on 4th of December at Vodacom World centre, Johannesburg, capital of South Africa. International jury announced Garage48 this year last event winner as Mediminder, that is building mobile platform for African healthcare.
======
_djo_
Congratulations Paul, I think you guys have picked a really important niche in
public healthcare and I wish you all the best.

For those who're unacquainted with the problems of public healthcare in
developing countries, one of the biggest challenges when treating long-term
illnesses like tuberculosis and HIV-AIDS is that it's difficult to ensure that
patients comply with the demanding medicine regimen that often has to continue
for months or years. It's especially tricky in rural areas where patients
return home and can not easily be monitored by healthcare workers.

If patients don't comply not only are their chances of successful treatment
dramatically reduced but they increase the risk of drug-resistant disease
strains like XDR-TB of emerging.

So something like Mediminder, if widely adopted, has the potential to save
many lives and in one small but important way help developing countries get a
handle on some of their most devastating diseases.

~~~
Artagra
Thanks DJO :) I take it from your history and submissions you are in SA? Email
me on paul@prophecy.co.za , keen to get connected.

------
Artagra
Hi Guys - I'm Paul from MediMinder

Shout if you have any questions. Our site is still very rough, so be gentle.

Twitter: @MediminderZA Facebook:
<https://www.facebook.com/pages/MediMinder/212125382196510> MediMinder.co

~~~
Artagra
Clickable Link - <http://www.mediminder.co>

